# Oysterquartz



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello

Has anyone got any experience or opinions concerning the Rolex Oysterquartz ?

It's a watch i've currently got a hankering after, i've owned a few mechanical Rolex's but never a Quartz one, i've never even handled one.

So before I start saving up for one it'd be nice to know opinions concerning whether or not they're a good buy etc. Also what sort of price do they go for in the UK ? Is it comparable with a mech' Rolex (e.g a GMT master) or cheaper ?

If anyone knows of any good reference books with plenty of info' on these i'd appreciate that too.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Dave

I like those too but dont have one yet. As they are discontinued they can only be a good investment, they incorperate the best technologies available and some of them are rather splendid looking .

Have you came accross http://www.oysterquartz.net/

If you know of any new ones available anywhere, pass me the details and I will check it over for you


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Rolex was at the (Swiss) forefront in developing the third generation of quartz movements so I suspect the OysterQartz is a bit good.









Shame that most quartz watches are still second generation, why did development get pushed on the back burner?

We could have quartz watches of stunning accuracy at low prices without having to contact God (Rugby, et al).









Low power consumption giving at least a ten year (lithium) battery life and you may care to set it once a year when it becomes two seconds fast, if it floats your boat.









I'll stop there or I may upset the watch industry.
















Alex, what do you say?

I want forth generation quartz watches, not gimmicks.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Oyster quartz are great watches,I love them,wanted one myself for ages







A decent steel would maybe go for Â£1100,but thats just a rough guide maybe more maybe less









Nice movement too.Rolex don't make it anymore which is a real shame







If you find one,buy it,then flaunt it in from of me


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

I have to say that I am not at all keen on quartz watches and never will be.The one quartz analogue watch I would consider, is an Oyster quartz.Not for snobbery or anything like that but because it's such a superb movement!


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

I also like the look of them too


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Cheers for that gents

I reckon i'll start saving









Dave


----------

